# Favorite Pokémon of Each Type



## Negrek (Sep 4, 2017)

*Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*

If you haven't seen it already, there's a new meme going around the fandom where you make an image showing your favorite pokémon of each type. Here's mine (whoops, it's huge, but too lazy to manually resize and reupload it):







You can make your own here: http://www.cpokemon.com/seccion/herramientas/tipos/en/

Since Butterfree added type filtering to the Favorite Pokémon Picker recently, you can use that to narrow down your choices if you have trouble.

And there's a stats page here if you want to see how your choices compare to the fandom as a whole: https://www.cpokemon.com/seccion/herramientas/tipos/stats/

There are a lot of the usual suspects there (lucario and mega lucario getting the top spots in fighting, nice), but also some surprises, I think--I definitely wouldn't have expected sceptile to take the top spot in grass, for example. Also there are some examples of cases where the fandom is WRONG and has BAD TASTE, like sandygast being the second-to-least-most-popular choice for ghost (or golett being the _least_ chosen option, wtf, it's super cute). Anyway, just curious what other people's results are.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 4, 2017)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 9, 2017)

*Re: Favorite Pokémon of Each Type*


----------

